# Suggest me destinations!



## aleazk

So, I want to do some travel to some exotic place this year. I know people here are world travelers, so what a better place to ask?

Suggest me destinations, tell me your experience there, etc.

My budget is broad, but I prefer the studentish experience (just to "feel" the experience a little more...)


----------



## Triplets

Exotic is in the eye of the beholder. Where do you live at present?


----------



## Ilarion

Lets see now:

Barcelona
12-day roundtrip aboard the Norwegian Cruise Line Hurtigruten - From Bergen to Kirkenes and back.
Siberian Express: From Vladivostok to Moscow.
Canary Islands
Lubeck, Germany
Singapore
New Zealand - South Island
Iceland


----------



## clavichorder

I can't recommend anything particularly special right now, but I can put in a word for the Iberian Peninsula. The only other "exotic places" I have been are France and Hawaii. Both are great and though they have big reputations, are not in the least bit overrated.


----------



## Delicious Manager

Bohemia is stunningly beautiful. Rolling tree-clad forests, picturesque and historic towns (České Budějovice [the former Budweis], Český Krumlov [the former Krumau], Karlovy Vary [the former Carlsbad], Kutná Hora [the former Kuttenberg], Mariánské Lázně [the former Marienbad], Plzeň [Pilsen], Prague, Telč) and great food and beer.


----------



## sospiro

Triplets said:


> Exotic is in the eye of the beholder. Where do you live at present?


Indeed. Unless I know where you're starting from, it's not easy.


----------



## Iean

aleazk said:


> So, I want to do some travel to some exotic place this year. I know people here are world travelers, so what a better place to ask?
> 
> Suggest me destinations, tell me your experience there, etc.
> 
> My budget is broad, but I prefer the studentish experience (just to "feel" the experience a little more...)


What is your definition of an "exotic" place?:angel:


----------



## SiegendesLicht

Iceland
New Zealand
Nepal and the foothills of the Everest

Those are the three most exotic and worthwhile destinations off the top of my head.


----------



## kartikeys

I am from India; if coming here, go to north-east. Good weather, mountains, simple life and close to Nepal.


----------



## Metalkitsune

Furry con in Pittsburgh,Bronycon or SDCC?


----------



## sosophisticated

Dubrovnik
Santorini Greece. Maybe. I say that because the fact that it's so exotic makes half the world flock there . The irony!
Victoria, BC , Canada.

It's all relative anyway, I live in Scotland and I bet someone from Oklahoma would find that waaaay exotic. I personally would find Oklahoma waaaaay exotic myself.


----------



## Ukko

Blowing Rock, North Carolina.


----------



## TxllxT

Delicious Manager said:


> Bohemia is stunningly beautiful. Rolling tree-clad forests, picturesque and historic towns (České Budějovice [the former Budweis], Český Krumlov [the former Krumau], Karlovy Vary [the former Carlsbad], Kutná Hora [the former Kuttenberg], Mariánské Lázně [the former Marienbad], Plzeň [Pilsen], Prague, Telč) and great food and beer.


Next to Bohemia lies Moravia with more raving beauties, such as Kroměříž (with the Amadeus movie interior in the Archbishop's castle), Olomouc, Prostějov. Gustav Mahler was born in Jihlava, Sigmund Freud and Leoš Janáček were almost neighbours. Very special is the modernist twenties & thirties architecture town Zlín, where Tomáš Baťa had his shoe factories and a skyscraper (highest in Europe 1937) built.


----------



## Antiquarian

WHERE TO GO-

I suggest Cape Town, South Africa as a base of operations, then go along the Garden Route to Knysna. The Outeniqua Choo-Tjoe (railroad) is wonderful. Actually, all of South Africa (with the possible exception of Durban) is worth a look. Go on safari, or go to Paarl for a tour of the many fine wineries.

WHERE NOT TO GO-

Orlando, Florida. There is no greater Hell than this unhappiest place on Earth. Unless your idea of fun is standing in queue with a host of unintelligible foreigners to ride a contorted mobile contrivance designed (I suspect, by Satan)to wreak physical and emotional harm.


----------



## Metalkitsune




----------



## drpraetorus

I would suggest that you do the National Parks circle here in Utah. Zions Canyon, Bryce Canyon, Capitol Reef, Canyonlands and Arches. A brief detour south will take you to the north side of the Grand Canyon which is far less crowded than the south side. You would also want to consider the state parks in the area. Especially Kodachrome Basin, Goosenecks, Dead Horse Point and Goblin Valley.






The Great White Throne in Zions Canyon. Over 2000 feet from the canyon floor to the top.






Narrows of the Virgin River in Zions Canyon. In places the river is the trail. Never hike this if there is rain forecast in the river drainage. Every year there are hikers killed in flash floods. Last year we lost 8.






Bryce Canyon. Several hiking trails go into the Canyon among the towers. The Canyon rim is at about 10,000 feet so even in the summer it can get cool at nights.






Capitol Reef. Stunning scenery, petroglyphs, historic pioneer buildings.






Canyonlands. Some of the sights are accessible by car much of the park is "primitive" so jeep, horse or foot are the only ways to get to the rest of the sights. If you want to see the night sky like our ancestors saw it before night lighting, this is one of the best placers in the world to see it.


----------



## drpraetorus

Ran out of space in the previous message.












Arches National Park. The largest number of natural arches in the world. Zion, Capitol Reef, Canyonlands and Arches are very hot in the summer especially in the afternoon. Dress appropriately and have plenty of water.






Grand Canyon North Rim






Kodachrome Basin. Named after the Kodak color film.






Goosenecks park. That is the San Juan River down there.


----------



## aleazk

Hi, guys!

Thanks all for your suggestions, I like them all!

The ones that sound wild enough for me are north-east India-Nepal and South Africa. It's feasible to travel alone in these places?


----------



## shadowdancer

Travemunde near Lubeck


----------



## kartikeys

aleazk said:


> Hi, guys!
> 
> Thanks all for your suggestions, I like them all!
> 
> The ones that sound wild enough for me are north-east India-Nepal and South Africa. It's feasible to travel alone in these places?


It is feasible in India. You should find many tourists in Nepal. In India, it all depends on where you wish to go.


----------



## SiegendesLicht

aleazk said:


> Hi, guys!
> 
> Thanks all for your suggestions, I like them all!
> 
> The ones that sound wild enough for me are north-east India-Nepal and South Africa. It's feasible to travel alone in these places?


Nepal - I've read a lot of stories from single travelers, both male and female who went there. South Africa - I don't know really, but personally I would not do it.


----------



## SiegendesLicht

shadowdancer said:


> Travemunde near Lubeck


Or the island of Rügen - same country, same sea, just a little to the east









I don't know whether any part of Germany is really "exotic" though.


----------



## shadowdancer

SiegendesLicht said:


> Or the island of Rügen - same country, same sea, just a little to the east
> I don't know whether any part of Germany is really "exotic" though.


Cool! Thanks for it.
Being born in Brazil and lived a lot of years in Germany I can tell you that by my definition of "exotic" there are a few of these places in Germany.
But I do agree that depends exclusively on your definition for "exotic".


----------



## SiegendesLicht

shadowdancer said:


> Cool! Thanks for it.
> Being born in Brazil and lived a lot of years in Germany I can tell you that by my definition of "exotic" there are a few of these places in Germany.
> But I do agree that depends exclusively on your definition for "exotic".


Well, my definition would include places where one can get lost in the wilderness, places that are little travelled, large expanses of wild nature far from human habitation. For all its natural and man-made beauty, Germany has rather little of that.


----------



## joen_cph

shadowdancer said:


> Travemunde near Lubeck


No offence, but I don´t get this. Travemünde is a small industrial port with a few entertainment places & beaches nearby.

Neuschwanstein castle or Quedlinburg town for example I´d call a bit exotic, as regards Germany.


----------



## shadowdancer

joen_cph said:


> No offence, but I don´t get this.


It is ok. None taken.
Like I mentioned to other fellow TC'er, it all depends on the definition of exotic. For instance, Neuschwanstein is a typical example of "man-made beauty" in the words of SiegendesLicht. Exotic? Maybe the Schwarzwald is more interesting. It all comes down to your prior experience.
I think the contrasting world of industry, huge boats, nordic influence and a lot of nice beachs make Travemuende exotic. 
As usual, just my humble opinion.


----------



## Antony

I traveled last year to Peru. Definitely want to come back there in the next few year. The most beautiful, and exotic, area is the central Peru, the Sacred Valley ...and Machu Pichu. If you still can, do the hiking Classic Inca Trail 4 days. Peru won't disappoint.

Iberic Peninsula is not bad either. I plan to visit it . Want to see some bullfighting, hear flamenco, visit Alhambra, or so many medieval cities to visit like Toledo, Santiago Compostella... In Portugal, visit Coimbra, Fatima, Sesimbra, drink Porto listen to some Fado.

As regard to Germany: definitely want to go back to Bavaria: Freiburg, Tubingen, Lugwigburg, Friedriecshaffen, Munich, Herrenchiemsee, Fussen...then Wurzburg, Rothenburg on Der Tauber...even Dresden. For food and drink: Beer, Pretzen, sausage and roast pork with cabbage. I absolutely love it. There are tons to see and enjoy Germany!

My 2 cents suggestions!



aleazk said:


> So, I want to do some travel to some exotic place this year. I know people here are world travelers, so what a better place to ask?
> 
> Suggest me destinations, tell me your experience there, etc.
> 
> My budget is broad, but I prefer the studentish experience (just to "feel" the experience a little more...)


----------



## SiegendesLicht

shadowdancer said:


> It is ok. None taken.
> Like I mentioned to other fellow TC'er, it all depends on the definition of exotic. For instance, Neuschwanstein is a typical example of "man-made beauty" in the words of SiegendesLicht. Exotic? Maybe the Schwarzwald is more interesting. It all comes down to your prior experience.
> *I think the contrasting world of industry, huge boats, nordic influence and a lot of nice beachs make Travemuende exotic.*
> As usual, just my humble opinion.


You should come to Hamburg then. Lots of sea-faring and industrial charm there - one of the biggest ports in Europe. Docks, huge container ships going by while you sail on the Elbe in a small boat. But there is also beautiful architecture, lots of greenery (and the national park Lueneburger Heide is just nearby) and even more water: not only the Elbe, but the Binnen- and Aussenalster as well. The North Sea, while not directly present in Hamburg, is a couple hours on the train away. And the North Frisian islands, of which Sylt is the largest, are a whole different story.

Much as I admire Bavaria and some other places in Germany, Hamburg is my first and greatest love


----------



## TxllxT

Today we will visit the North Holland town of Enkhuizen, a 17th century gem. Tomorrow we hope to visit small medieval towns in the east: Hasselt, Blokzijl, sleeping beauties!


----------



## shadowdancer

SiegendesLicht said:


> You should come to Hamburg then. Lots of sea-faring and industrial charm there - one of the biggest ports in Europe. Docks, huge container ships going by while you sail on the Elbe in a small boat. But there is also beautiful architecture, lots of greenery (and the national park Lueneburger Heide is just nearby) and even more water: not only the Elbe, but the Binnen- and Aussenalster as well. The North Sea, while not directly present in Hamburg, is a couple hours on the train away. And the North Frisian islands, of which Sylt is the largest, are a whole different story.
> Much as I admire Bavaria and some other places in Germany, Hamburg is my first and greatest love


This is indeed impressive. What a coincidence! 
While I was writing my post the first place that came my mind was Hamburg. Probably you know it much better than I do. I have been there twice and once I did exact what you wrote:

"... huge container ships going by while you sail on the Elbe in a small boat.."

Great Hering sandwich everywhere. I do miss it. There was this huge lake in middle town. During summer everybody there, drinking cold beer. The only sad thing was watching all the time Michael Ballack poster at some not so subtle construction (last time that I was there was during the German World Cup 2006).

Cheers and thank for the wonderful trip in the memory line...


----------



## SiegendesLicht

shadowdancer said:


> This is indeed impressive. What a coincidence!
> While I was writing my post the first place that came my mind was Hamburg. Probably you know it much better than I do. I have been there twice and once I did exact what you wrote:
> 
> "... huge container ships going by while you sail on the Elbe in a small boat.."
> 
> Great Hering sandwich everywhere. I do miss it. There was this huge lake in middle town. During summer everybody there, drinking cold beer. The only sad thing was watching all the time Michael Ballack poster at some not so subtle construction (last time that I was there was during the German World Cup 2006).
> 
> Cheers and thank for the wonderful trip in the memory line...


The huge lake is the Außenalster.

And then there is the Elbphilarmonie. In 2006 it was not even started yet, and the construction costs have been a huge scandal, but now it is slowly and surely nearing the end, to be opened in 2017. A present for all us classical fans.

I've been in Hamburg many times (the last one was over a year ago), and I miss it every day. In early autumn I am going there again. And If all goes well, in less than a year it will be my new home. But then again, a place where you intend to live, work, love and raise children is not anywhere exotic for you, and this thread is about exotic destinations.


----------



## TxllxT

Even if you don't understand Russian, just watch this documentary (or use the slider) for a few minutes to enjoy the quality of camerawork and the sheer beauty of London. Vladimir Pozner and Ivan Urgant are Russian TV personalities who have made an amazing series of travel documentaries. They make use of the newest camera-techniques with lots of Go Pro devices.


----------



## Antiquarian

aleazk said:


> Hi, guys!
> 
> Thanks all for your suggestions, I like them all!
> 
> The ones that sound wild enough for me are north-east India-Nepal and South Africa. It's feasible to travel alone in these places?


I don't know if I would try South Africa alone. I was fortunate that I had friends there who were able to take me to unusual places, such as the Kango Caves, and the Little Karoo. As in any travel adventure, there is risk. In the larger cities, Johannesburg and Cape Town in particular, there are parts that remind me of post apocalyptic Manchester (or Detroit), and that any non native should stay well away from. But every country (with the possible exception of Switzerland) has dangerous areas. But there are places there that are heartrendingly beautiful, and that will remain in your memory until you die.


----------



## joen_cph

> But every country (with the possible exception of Switzerland) has dangerous areas


I wouldn´t describe any area in Scandinavia as dangerous.


----------



## Pugg

My fits choice recommendation would be:
*Mexico: Palenque *.
Stunning place to visit.
For pics see link :

https://www.google.nl/search?q=mexi...ved=0ahUKEwi44KWkmMLLAhWEORQKHTo6DngQ_AUIBigB


----------



## Headphone Hermit

joen_cph said:


> I wouldn´t describe any area in Scandinavia as dangerous.


ooohhh .... having watched Wallender, Borgen, The Bridge etc etc , it seems worse than just about anywhere for grisly murders and manic psychopaths :lol:


----------



## DeepR

I did a 3 week long trip through South Africa with my girlfriend. We traveled with a group and a guide by bus (and one plane trip). Almost everything was included, hotels, dinner, excursions etc. except for lunches. The guide was very friendly, informative and took care of a lot of things. For this country, I would recommend it like that. 
Chances are you will be traveling with mostly elderly people (55+) and there will be a tight schedule, going from hotel to hotel, but in the meantime you will see sooo much. And you won't have to worry about where to go, how to get there and whether it's safe or not. We went from Johannesburg to Cape Town. It was amazing. Very much recommended (if you have the money for it!).
I have to add that normally I also prefer a more adventurous approach, using my own means of transport and figuring out everything on my own. But this trip was really nice for a change. Everything is taken care of and laid out for you. So all your energy can go into absorbing your surroundings. South Africa seems very suitable for those kind of trips.


----------



## Couchie

No place on earth can compare to a journey into one's own mind (cheaper too).

Make yourself comfortable. Close your eyes. Now identify all of your core values, your beliefs, everything your dear mother taught you, all your preconceived notions of life. These are your biases, your prejudice. Deconstruct and refute them until there is nothing left to hang on to.

Now you have reached the abyss, the eternal chasm of nothingness.










Don't stay too long. Nietzsche's warning: If you stare too long into the abyss, the abyss also stares back into you.


----------



## Dr Johnson

I would like to give a mention to Kent, "The Garden of England".

Here's a taster of its delights:


----------



## TxllxT

Today we booked our fourth summer holiday (for three weeks) in Saint Peterburg, Russia. In the past we flew with Estonian Air, but alas, the airline was secretly kept in the air with Estonian government subsidies and all of a sudden had to finish its activities. Now we'll fly with KLM.


----------



## joen_cph

^^^^
You´ve been to "St.Pete" several times. I´d like to go there some time in the future. Have you been checking out some nearby areas/towns also?


----------



## mstar

Couchie said:


> No place on earth can compare to a journey into one's own mind (cheaper too).
> 
> Make yourself comfortable. Close your eyes. Now identify all of your core values, your beliefs, everything your dear mother taught you, all your preconceived notions of life. These are your biases, your prejudice. Deconstruct and refute them until there is nothing left to hang on to.
> 
> Now you have reached the abyss, the eternal chasm of nothingness.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Don't stay too long. Nietzsche's warning: If you stare too long into the abyss, the abyss also stares back into you.


I don't know if this is a parody of more serious things or what, but all I really notice is that there's _blue_ in the blackness. Don't you think that kinda self-contradictory? Maybe the abyss needs a little therapy for identity crises...


----------



## TxllxT

joen_cph said:


> ^^^^
> You´ve been to "St.Pete" several times. I´d like to go there some time in the future. Have you been checking out some nearby areas/towns also?


Yeah, Peterhof, Tsarskoje Selo, Pavlovsk, all by 'Marshrutka' (minibus) transport for about 1 Euro. There are more beauties waiting to be visited, that we'll decide & see on the spot.


----------



## Headphone Hermit

I'm off to Sicily in a couple of weeks - arancini, sea-food, baby artichokes, baroque art, Greco-romano museums and archaeology, Montelbano's locations, Etna, birthplace of Bellini ... and maybe an escape from the dark, dampness of NW England


----------



## SiegendesLicht

TxllxT said:


> Yeah, Peterhof, Tsarskoje Selo, Pavlovsk, all by 'Marshrutka' (minibus) transport for about 1 Euro. There are more beauties waiting to be visited, that we'll decide & see on the spot.


The region of Karelia has a lot of natural beauty, but it is probably similar to what you have on the North sea coast: lots of water, sand and forests.


----------



## Ilarion

TxllxT said:


> Today we booked our fourth summer holiday (for three weeks) in Saint Peterburg, Russia. In the past we flew with Estonian Air, but alas, the airline was secretly kept in the air with Estonian government subsidies and all of a sudden had to finish its activities. Now we'll fly with KLM.


Estonian Air folded when the "Sanctions on Russia" created a blowback. Yes, I flew with that airline many times from Moscow to Copenhagen and back and loved it.

I'll make an unabashed plug for my favorite old town, especially its "Innenstadt", that town is called Lübeck. After going through the Holstentor Gate it is just so charming. It is enchanting to wander through all the small lanes and side-streets.


----------



## Don Fatale

As this is a music site, I can only recommend musical places, or the possibility of hearing classical music (preferably opera!) in unusual and amazing locations. I wouldn't go anywhere without the prospect of a memorable musical experience.

It's good to see St. Petersburg mentioned. I've only been there in winter when it was -25c for the 10 days, an outdoor swimming club exchange! We also went to the Mariinsky, Philharmonic, graves of all the great composers, and enjoyed a lot of piano music in people's apartments. I'd love to go back in summer. It's breathtaking, steeped in history, fascinating and cultured.

Already mentioned, the Czech Republic is fascinating in culture and scenery. Cesky Krumlov is a delight. It's small yet grand. I went there and loitered for days, and still didn't see and do everything in what is little more than a small town.

Or what about Britain's south west, Devon and Cornwall's lovely scenery and charm. Perhaps an opera on the spectacular cliff edge Minack Theatre?

Reading this thread could end up costing me dear!


----------



## SiegendesLicht

I think I should take back my words about Germany not being exotic (especially since other people do bring it up). For someone like myself who has grown up in a country as flat as a table, this:









is just about as exotic as it gets.


----------



## Ilarion

And my other favorite town is Innsbruck, Austria - If one is lucky to fly in on a clear day and see the mountains surrounding Innsbruck from the air - Its simply breathtaking...


----------



## TxllxT

We've been travelling through former East Germany lately. Quedlinburg in the Harz is a gem, but Braunschweig / Brunswick really surprised us. There is a typical heavy German architecture castle in the centre, which used to be the city hall:



















Now there is a stylish shopping centre located in the huge inner court, with respect to the existing baroque architecture. All of a sudden this city has got a soul back. There is also an interesting cathedral with a late Gothic side nave, that is unique in its connection between the vaults and the supporting pillars.


----------



## joen_cph

I was in Quedlinburg back in the late 90s and loved it, hope any commercialization & gentrification has been done tastefully ...


----------



## TxllxT

joen_cph said:


> I was in Quedlinburg back in the late 90s and loved it, hope any commercialization & gentrification has been done tastefully ...


Quedlinburg nowadays still has quite a lot of houses waiting for restoration, but the overall impression is fine. A touristic hit everywhere in former East Germany is the Herrnhut star:










The story behind it is something we don't agree with (parents from the Herrnhut evangelical community all over the world were obliged to sent their children at the age of six years to Herrnhut for their Herrnhut evangelical education. Because of homesickness this star was invented) and the whole thing smells of commercialisation.


----------



## TxllxT

Another discovery we did was Bautzen & Zittau, two towns build by the slavonic Sorbs, a people that has almost completely become German.










Bautzen / Budyšin










Zittau / Žitawa


----------



## TxllxT

*Rokytnice nad Jizerou, Czech Republic*










Close to where the borders of Germany, Poland and the Czech Republic meet there is a mountain range, called "the Giant Mountains" after a fairy tale giant. We stayed three nights lately in the village Rokytnice nad Jizerou in a pension and paid 13 Euros a night for bed & giant breakfast (married couple). Nearby there are two pubs with good beer and excellent food. I ordered trout with american potatoes for less than 5 Euro. In the other pub I had salmon for the same price. 0.5 l Beer: about 1 Euro. 
Well, what to do there in the summer? There is the bigger town of Liberec, about 25 km away:










This town was called 'Reichenberg' before the war. It has gorgeous villa quarters from the Jugendstil period. The whole region used to be rich.

In Poland there is the town Jelenia Gora, also about 25 km away:










Of course the Giant mountains and Rokytnice itself are made for walking, enjoying wide panoramic views etc. So when you want to spend an extended holiday in Europe for dreamprices, take a look in the Czech Republic.


----------



## SiegendesLicht

So many destinations and so little time....


----------



## Pugg

My parent just came back from Capri, wonderful island, not such nice people though


----------



## cwarchc

To keep a musical aspect. Mendelsshons Hebrides Overture, Fingals cave.
If you would care for something a little more remote
You could do worse than visit Barra in the outer Hebrides
The flight times have to be worked around tide times, as the runway is the beach


----------



## clockworkmurderer

You'll need to see Vienna when you go to Europe. (You _will_ go. It is commanded.) The city is beautiful and the history is astounding. It's the nicest city I've ever been to, hands down. However, while in Europe you'll want to go to Germany too. Previous posters mentioned Hamburg and Lubeck; both places I will second. I would add Berlin to that however. If you go to Italy, whether or not it's touristy, you need to go to Rome. Seeing what looks like a hillside and then on closer inspection realizing that it's part of an ancient foundation can make you feel quite small in the grand scheme of things.

Travel is the entire goal of my life. I live each year for my trips. If I could give the world advice, it would be to expand your mind. We only get a short time on this planet; better take advantage of it.


----------



## Meyerbeer Smith

How exotic is exotic?

Somaliland? Iraq? Chad? North Korea? Haiti?

Check this tour company out:
https://www.undiscovered-destinations.com/

(And no, I'm not spruiking!)


----------



## Headphone Hermit

Pugg said:


> My parent just came back from Capri, wonderful island, not such nice people though


I'm sorry your folk had difficulties - I had great experiences with people on Capri when I was there .... an excellent waiter in a restaurant who chatted to me nicely about the different fish on offer and who cooked it according to my wishes .... a guy on a fruit stall who refused to accept any money from me when I only wanted one orange .... the boatman on a 'round the island' trip who gave me his jacket to sit on because he could see I had a sore back.


----------



## Don Fatale

Ilarion said:


> And my other favorite town is Innsbruck, Austria - If one is lucky to fly in on a clear day and see the mountains surrounding Innsbruck from the air - Its simply breathtaking...


Some years ago, I had a couple of weeks business in Innsbruck for a well-known crystal company, and took the flight from Vienna route several times. Breathtaking indeed, it felt like our small commuter plane was skimming the snowy mountain tops. Luckily we got to see Rigoletto at the Innsbruck opera house too.


----------



## TxllxT

*Kaap Skil Museum, Texel*




























One of the newest musea on our island is 'Cape Skil', which is dedicated to maritime history and beachcombing. In the village where the museum is located (Oudeschild), there lives a builder of ship's models. He has produced a stupefying amount of models that were used to recreate the mooring of Texel, the place where the big sailing vessels of Amsterdam waited for favourable winds. In 1673 the naval battle of Texel was fought here during the third Anglo-Dutch War.


----------



## Pugg

aleazk said:


> So, I want to do some travel to some exotic place this year. I know people here are world travelers, so what a better place to ask?
> 
> Suggest me destinations, tell me your experience there, etc.
> 
> My budget is broad, but I prefer the studentish experience (just to "feel" the experience a little more...)


Did all those tips helped you to make up your mind jet?


----------



## TxllxT

*Luhačovice*




























This used to be the favourite spa resort of Leoš Janáček. It is to be found near the Moravian - Slowak border. It houses a stupefying amount of architectural gems from the twenties and thirties. When we are strolling here, I feel the spirit of functionalism in _optima forma_.


----------



## Vaneyes

*Travel + Leisure, 6.20.16*

*One high-end couple took a flight without an actual destination. For six hours the pair flew around drinking expensive wine, getting spa treatments and enjoying manicures and pedicures - not to mention that they brought along a chef and an opera singer to provide food and entertainment - and then landed in the same place they took off.*​​


----------



## TxllxT

*Vlog about Edinburgh*






Russian vlog from Kathy. Her husband comes from Edinburgh. She has aesthetic HQ vlogs from London and Norway too. Also good for learning the language...


----------



## Metalkitsune

Akihabara? Is that a good place?


----------



## Pugg

Metalkitsune said:


> Akihabara? Is that a good place?


You mean Akihabara the suburb from Tokyo?


----------



## TxllxT

Today is great weather for visiting the Czar's village (Tsarskoye Selo) or Pushkin. We are heading however for the Alexander Park next to this Summer Palace. Russian-Prussian-Italian extravagance!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## SiegendesLicht

Can anyone tell me: are there any places in Western and Northern Europe (the Netherlands, Germany, France, Scandinavia, Denmark) that are totally untouched by globalism, where one can move in and be the only foreigner around, and hear around oneself exclusively the native language of that country? Small villages maybe? Are there any such places left at all?


----------



## Metalkitsune

Pugg said:


> You mean Akihabara the suburb from Tokyo?


Yeah. I been playing a anime text adventure and found out about the place. I kinda like anime and such.


----------



## TxllxT

TxllxT said:


> Today is great weather for visiting the Czar's village (Tsarskoye Selo) or Pushkin. We are heading however for the Alexander Park next to this Summer Palace. Russian-Prussian-Italian extravagance!!!!!!!!!!!






























So immediately adjoining to the Summer Palace and the Catherina Park there is the Alexander Park. It is huge and again: full of mesmerising views and artefacts. Catherina wanted to dream away to China, so China was brought to her, but in the imagination of architect Yuri Felten. We found a good restaurant in the centre of the town, where I had a Greek pizza for 5 Euro together with a Siberian beer. The Russians are coming!! with very amazing beers !!
For all who are somehow afraid of 'the Russians' I recommend a holiday in St Peterburg. One is able to see how Russians celebrate their summer holidays: that's really relaxing as if one enters an impressionist painting of Seurat. But here it is real. One of the most enjoyable 'things' in Piter are the people.


----------



## Pugg

SiegendesLicht said:


> Can anyone tell me: are there any places in Western and Northern Europe (the Netherlands, Germany, France, Scandinavia, Denmark) that are totally untouched by globalism, where one can move in and be the only foreigner around, and hear around oneself exclusively the native language of that country? Small villages maybe? Are there any such places left at all?


We do have some places which are almost untouched as they say, alas the tourist found them all. 
Giethoorn and Kinderdijk, just two out the back of my mind , they are beautifully but........visitors each given day.


----------



## TxllxT

SiegendesLicht said:


> Can anyone tell me: are there any places in Western and Northern Europe (the Netherlands, Germany, France, Scandinavia, Denmark) that are totally untouched by globalism, where one can move in and be the only foreigner around, and hear around oneself exclusively the native language of that country? Small villages maybe? Are there any such places left at all?


I know many places untouched by globalism in the Czech Republic, where the tendency is quite strong not to look over the border mountains + to talk Czech. Also the Czech television has this exquisite provincial quality of hardly paying attention to the world news. If there is world news, it is about Germany going nuts together with Mutti Merkel.
In Germany I suspect there are still villages in the east, that have preserved the village life as any cosmopolitan disdainfully would depreciate it. But it seems to be your Walhalla...


----------



## ldiat

Metalkitsune said:


> Furry con in Pittsburgh,Bronycon or SDCC?


YES! viewed this first hand! (but did not participate)


----------



## joen_cph

SiegendesLicht said:


> Can anyone tell me: are there any places in Western and Northern Europe (the Netherlands, Germany, France, Scandinavia, Denmark) that are totally untouched by globalism, where one can move in and be the only foreigner around, and hear around oneself exclusively the native language of that country? Small villages maybe? Are there any such places left at all?


Definitely, definitely yes. Most of Europe´s villages don´t have any or much in terms of tourism, but those of the South and Eastern Europe are of course the main candidates for finding secludedness.

I´ll mention some beautiful favourites that are surprisingly unspoilt by invasive foreign tourism.








SAORGE, a little more than 1 hour by train from the French Riviera.









NORTH RONALDSAY island and other of the minor Orkney islands, in the UK (I am doing a long tour in the region + Scotland at the moment. At NR, every person you meet on the road will greet you).









GULLHOLMEN, Bohuslän region, near Gothenburg, Sweden. Under the radar compared to other famous villages in the region, partly because it´s a bit off the beaten track and requires a small ferry trip.









In Denmark, there are of course many small places only really known to Danes themselves, BOGNÆS near Roskilde (photo) and Nekselø island are a couple of local examples.


----------



## Metalkitsune

ldiat said:


> YES! viewed this first hand! (but did not participate)


I went there,but seems my relatives for some reason was very upset,yet they didn't seem to notice how much i liked the thing. I don't know what could have turned my relatives off to it.


----------



## TxllxT

*Pavlovsk*

About 30 km south of St Petersburg there lies Pavlovsk, where Czar Pavel had his palace built + a vast English style landscape park. With the metro one travels to Kupchino (35 ruble = 0.50 Euro), then take a marshrutka (40 ruble = 0.55 Euro) to Pavlovsk. 30 km for such a price, that's unbeatable!










Temple of Friendship










Pavlovsk Palace, where the Dutch queen Anna Pavlovna grew up in the 19th century. Later she had a kind of copy of this palace built in Holland: Paleis Soestdijk.


----------



## TxllxT

*Arctic Anarctic Museum in St Petersburg*




























Very close to the Dostojevsky apartment & Nevsky Prospekt there is a former church building that houses an exquisite museum dedicated to the USSR expeditions in Arctida & Anarctida. The way how the temple has been readapted to its new function is very interesting + the fact that it shows a frozen time capsule of USSR pride. Entrance fee: 280 ruble.


----------



## TxllxT

Our three weeks stay in Saint Petersburg is ending on Sunday. To our amazement we hardly copied anything from out earlier visits. Yes, we did the Hermitage, the Russian Museum and Tsarskoye Selo (Catherine Park) again, but inside we took a new route, so we looked with 'new' eyes to all these marvels. For those who are wondering, whether Piter is an expensive holiday destination: we stay at a Booking.com two room+ bathroom apartment on Vasilevsky island that costs about 250 Euro a week in the high season. This apartment answers to our needs; to Russians it would make a quite well-to-do impression. Every day we travel by metro, by bus & by marshrutka (a privately run mini-bus). Metro coins cost 35 Ruble, bus 30 Ruble and marshrutka 35-40 Ruble. For breakfast and evening bread we bought our things in the supermarkets, that have a price level comparable to the Aldi or Lidl in Holland. For the lunch we go to a stolovaya/buffet restaurant that is easy to find throughout the centre of Piter. Whatever one chooses, it will cost between 4 and 6 Euros a person.
We fly by KLM from & to Amsterdam. One needs to arrange a visum for the stay and when you stay longer than 7 workdays, you have to go with the apartment owner to a local post office to fill out bureaucratic forms. When you stay in a hotel, the hotel takes care of everything.

I would say that St Petersburg is a safe city and after some time one easily understands the layout of the city map, because you just look for the pinnacle of the Admiralty & Peter and Paul Cathedral. Many people in Piter know English and they are friendly to help you out.


----------



## aleazk

I think I may go to Valencia, Spain, since a friend of my father lives there and told me I could stay there if I want.


----------



## Merl

Scotland. Edinburgh is good first stop (lovely city) and then traveling around, starting from the East Neuk of Fife.


----------



## Wood

SiegendesLicht said:


> Can anyone tell me: are there any places in Western and Northern Europe (the Netherlands, Germany, France, Scandinavia, Denmark) that are totally untouched by globalism, where one can move in and be the only foreigner around, and hear around oneself exclusively the native language of that country? Small villages maybe? Are there any such places left at all?


Absolutely not, the tendrils of global capitalism are pretty much everywhere.

As we have found in France, it doesn't matter how obscure the village, you don't need to be there long before you hear an English accent. Unfortunately the main populated areas of England have become unlivable, so a large portion of us choose to emigrate to low population density areas.

Tribal nomads in northern Norway, if indeed they still exist, may be the closest to what you are looking for.


----------



## Pugg

Did anyone ever travel with the orient express to Venice?


----------



## Judith

Yorkshire Dales are beautiful. There is beautiful scenery, quaint villages, history. Just pure bliss!!


----------



## TxllxT

The heather is flowering! This year we notice the fragrance more than in other years...


----------



## SiegendesLicht

^ Will it still be flowering in early September?


----------



## cwarchc

The heather is, just, coming into flower here in the north of the UK, if you travel further north in europe. Scotland, Scandinavia, the Baltics etc,
It will be in bloom later in the year.
We will be, near, Edinburgh in mid Sept it will mostly have finished by then


----------



## TxllxT

SiegendesLicht said:


> ^ Will it still be flowering in early September?


This year the flowering started quite early, probably because of the wet+darkish summer which is OK for heather. Early september there will be patches, but the big wow will be over...


----------



## TxllxT

*Mladá Boleslav*

Mladá Boleslav is the richest town of the Czech Republic (because of Škoda cars). In april we visited the town for the first time. It has a gorgeous amount of architecture from the early 20th century, when everything was already booming here. Below two secessionist statue groups from Vojtěch Sapík (1888 - 1916), a very gifted sculptor, who died during WWI.


----------



## EddieRUKiddingVarese

Ayers Rock has to be seen to understand was Dali Lama's destination when he came to Oz


----------



## joen_cph

From a 5-day August vacation on the island of Samsø. 
Some sketchy photos:









From the Nordby village

















From the northern coast and cape


----------



## joen_cph

continued:









Nordby village & church

















Samsø has a considerable amount of agriculture, including high-quality and organic products.
It is also known for being self-sustained with green energy.
Breakfast for two is served ...









The Stavnsfjord, now a protected area, has many islets with historical remains of former castles from the Bronze and Viking ages onwards, a preserved Viking canal used for a big, local fleet, etc.








Ilse Made, a freshwater source by the sea with a wooden shell created back in the Bronze ages and still preserved. The seashore was a bit further away then, though.


----------



## TxllxT

*Litoměřice / Leitmeritz*




























In North Bohemia along the Elbe riverbank there lies this gem. A bishop's seat, a wonderful place for strolling, wandering & discovering vistas


----------



## TxllxT

*Meißen*










Meißen - Domplatz - Meißner Dom 1260-1410










Meißner Dom - Fürstenkapelle










Albrechtsburg, Meißen, panorama overview at the Elbe river

Most people will associate Meißen with a porcelain factory, but according to linguistic experts this place is the origin of the present 'high' German language, that with help of Martin Luther's Bible translation somehow managed to get rid of all the dialects (like for example the Swiss are still uttering)


----------



## joen_cph

Meissen is one of the German towns I´d like to see in the future - thank you, great pics.


----------



## TxllxT

joen_cph said:


> Meissen is one of the German towns I´d like to see in the future - thank you, great pics.


If you happen to like Chinese food I can recommend 'Mekong', which has an hilarious Mongolian looking owner who keeps singing birds in the corridor next to the restaurant. We felt like transported towards the neighbourhood of the Chinese Wall. Also very agreeable prices.


----------



## EddieRUKiddingVarese

You could try Coober Pedy and might even find some Opals but the odds of Chinese food as slim, although it has an underground 5 star hotel that might do some.................


----------



## TxllxT

*Vollenhove, Holland*




























Vollenhove is one of the former 'Zuiderzee' towns, that used to have access to the sea ('South sea' to 'North sea'). Nowadays it's a dream.


----------



## TxllxT

*Vollenhove, Holland*




























For those who love smoked eel: there is a good restaurant near this harbour.


----------



## TxllxT

*Vollenhove, Holland: a dreamplace*


----------



## joen_cph

Great to see some good pics from rural Netherlands, of which I know very little; have only been to Amsterdam and Eindhoven, and this is quite appetizing ...!


----------



## SiegendesLicht

joen_cph said:


> Great to see some good pics from rural Netherlands, of which I know very little; have only been to Amsterdam and Eindhoven, and this is quite appetizing ...!


And those are very good pics too. I wanted to post some of mine from Rügen and Lübeck, but they are not anywhere near such quality.


----------



## TxllxT

SiegendesLicht said:


> And those are very good pics too. I wanted to post some of mine from Rügen and Lübeck, but they are not anywhere near such quality.


Please, show us your love for _Die Heimat_!


----------



## SiegendesLicht

The chalk cliffs at Jasmund National Park, the island of Rügen

















The view over Lübeck from the spire of St. Jacob's church









and the house of the Buddenbrooks from Thomas Mann's novel of the same name.


----------



## Ingélou

Lovely pictures, Siegendeslicht - thanks for sharing! :tiphat:


----------



## SiegendesLicht

The pictures are OK, but I wish you could see the whole beauty of the real thing: the warm blue of the sea, the gentle sound of the waves, the sunlight falling down through the beech forest as if through a painted window of some great and holy temple or of a stage setting of the finale of Wagner's Parsifal... When I go to visit places like that, it becomes clear to me just why it is Germany that was the birthplace of romanticism in art and music









But then Great Britain was another birthplace of the same artistic movement. So I am sure when I visit the Highlands some time in the future, I will find much to my liking as well.


----------



## EddieRUKiddingVarese

Sirius - You could visit Stockhausen


----------



## Don Fatale

What a stunning thread this continues to be. 

Thanks to TxllxT I'm yearning to return to Russia, and also to have another extended trip in Czech Republic, a place that always delights me, particularly when exploring the provinces.

My ideal trip: A city with time to explore it, plus a country/hill walk, combined with operas and/or concerts. Such as: 
Opera at Verona's roman arena, with great hill walking overlooking Lake Garda during the day (thanks to ski lifts).
Cesky Krumlov, the Czech Republic's miniature city with enough to engross you for days.
Malta, my second home, and location for various music festivals which give northern Europeans a healthy dose of winter warmth, sunshine, history and culture.

For guaranteed fantastic city culture with classical music and opera nights - London, Paris, Vienna, Berlin, Prague, Budapest What are you waiting for?


----------



## TxllxT

Don't be afraid to stroll off the beaten path: for example Brno, the capital of Moravia, has an opera house too.

http://www.ndbrno.cz/opera?lang=2

Or Liberec in the north of Bohemia

http://www.saldovo-divadlo.cz/en

Or Litomyšl in the east of Bohemia

http://festival.smetana-litomysl.com/

All these places have wonderful nature + medieval/renaissance beauties of old towns around them. Out of Prague hotel prices are really unbelievable! With top quality rooms and food.


----------



## Don Fatale

Hope to be in Brno next year, either for La Gioconda or L'Amour de Loin. I've only passed through and vowed to return.

I ended up in Liberec after my walk from Jicin through the limestone gorges. Was walking up the road to the library when I came across this bus stop, by the great artist and sculptor David Cerny.









I can't leave that pic folder alone without posting a few others too:

One of the gloomiest castles I've ever experienced. Even on a beautiful day.








And when I get there - a pic of one tower taken from the other.








A couple of days earlier:
The human bone decorations at Kutna Hora.








Txllxt, hopefully we might convince others to give the Czech Republic a try. For me it has the right blend of scenery, culture and strangeness.


----------



## TxllxT

Spotting Alligator 'Humpback' in Florida


----------



## Pugg

TxllxT said:


> Spotting Alligator 'Humpback' in Florida


Plenty of food over there.


----------



## TxllxT

You see that there's nothing so awe inspiring as the real thing. No Jurassic Park can match this.^^^^


----------



## Vaneyes

Destinations Not: 10 Most Overrated Attractions in the World (escapehere.com)

10. Las Vegas Strip
 9. The London Eye
 8. Dublin's Temple Bar
 7. The Hollywood Walk of Fame
 6. Capri's Blue Grotto
 5. Stonehenge
 4. Loch Ness
 3. Prague
 2. Egyptian Pyramids
 1. The Leaning Tower of Pisa


----------



## SiegendesLicht

^ Stonehenge is most definitely not overrated.


----------



## Pugg

^ ^
Also Egyptian Pyramids not overrated.


----------



## Belowpar

Vaneyes said:


> Destinations Not: 10 Most Overrated Attractions in the World (escapehere.com)
> 
> 10. Las Vegas Strip
> 9. The London Eye
> 8. Dublin's Temple Bar
> 7. The Hollywood Walk of Fame
> 6. Capri's Blue Grotto
> 5. Stonehenge
> 4. Loch Ness
> 3. Prague
> 2. Egyptian Pyramids
> 1. The Leaning Tower of Pisa


I'd agree with all of these, except I've yet to visit Egypt!

PS I do think that's very hard on Prague, which is small but has lovely parts, especially for the likes of us.

Skip Stonehenge and visit Avebury where you can still hug the stones. https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Avebury

I'm sure that something similar could be said for each of the above.

Of all the places I've visited I'd like to nominate Clermont-Ferrand. It has virtually no tourist recognition, but is still dreadfully overrated.


----------



## Belowpar

Don Fatale said:


> What a stunning thread this continues to be.
> 
> Malta, my second home, and location for various music festivals which give northern Europeans a healthy dose of winter warmth, sunshine, history and culture.


I have found a rival to your beloved Malta. Las Palmas Gran Canaria. The weather is better at this time of year and they have quite a good music scene with THE best position for any Opera House. Byron swam down the Grand Canal but to the best of my knowledge he never swam past La Fenice. IN that way he could have combined two of his favourite things I have now surfed right upto the steps of the Alfredo Kraus Audtitoria.
https://c1.staticflickr.com/6/5259/5488162693_7d75e489ec_b.jpg[/IMG]"]
[/URL]
Coming up next you can see Lucia. They seem to manage 3 or 4 performances a month, Upcoming , La Favorite, La Fille Du Regiment, Rigoletto and Werther.
http://www.auditorioteatrolaspalmasgc.es/en/venta.php?t=7

The food and the welcome is excellent and you are never more than an hour away from anything this "Continent in miniature" has to offer.

A fine place for a winter break.

Ps When I was in Valetta there was a really wonderful exhibition of Caravaggio's paintings. Many of which are permanently at home there as it was where he escaped his murder charge to. I look forward to returning.


----------



## TxllxT

Vaneyes said:


> Destinations Not: 10 Most Overrated Attractions in the World (escapehere.com)
> 
> 10. Las Vegas Strip
> 9. The London Eye
> 8. Dublin's Temple Bar
> 7. The Hollywood Walk of Fame
> 6. Capri's Blue Grotto
> 5. Stonehenge
> 4. Loch Ness
> 3. Prague
> 2. Egyptian Pyramids
> 1. The Leaning Tower of Pisa


- Well, perhaps not the leaning tower but the cathedral of Pisa is surely first-class. Close to Pisa there is the lovely sea resort of Viareggio and a bit more to North La Spezia, from where one can do Cinque Terre cruises or train travels.
- Egyptian Pyramids are in the smoggy outskirts of Cairo. No fun. 
- Prague has extensive _Art Nouveau_ neighbourhoods like Vinohrady, that make this metropole really great. Also exciting nature walks in the south I can recommend.
- Loch Ness: WYSIWYG
- Stonehenge, windy. Better take Bath or Oxford for a daytrip outside London.
- The rest of the list is surely overrated, but that's exactly the reason why people flock there.


----------



## SiegendesLicht

Some more of my pictures of _die Heimat_, if I may.

From my honeymoon in Bavaria:

















A sunset over the Elbe, Hamburg:

















Venus rising past the Elbphilharmonie:


----------



## Vaneyes

Destinations Not: 'The 95 Most Overrated Attractions Around the World' (Travel + Leisure)

http://www.travelandleisure.com/articles/most-overrated-things-to-do-around-the-world

Cities included...

Amsterdam
Atlanta
Chicago
Denver
London
LA
NYC
Paris
San Francisco
Sydney
Tokyo
Washington DC
Toronto


----------



## Vaneyes

Destinations Not: 'The World's Most Overrated Places' (Business Insider)

http://www.businessinsider.com/worlds-most-overrated-places-2016-9

Places included...

Cancun
Atlantis
Mount Rushmore
Ring of Kerry
Las Vegas
Hilton Head


----------



## Vaneyes

Destinations Not: 'The World's Most Overrated Tourist Attractions' (The Telegraph via Trip Advisor)

http://www.telegraph.co.uk/travel/lists/overrated-tourist-attractions/

24, including The Great Wall of China. Wonder if "The Great Wall of US" will one day get a nod.


----------



## Pugg

Vaneyes said:


> Destinations Not: 'The 95 Most Overrated Attractions Around the World' (Travel + Leisure)
> 
> http://www.travelandleisure.com/articles/most-overrated-things-to-do-around-the-world
> 
> Cities included...
> 
> Amsterdam
> Atlanta
> Chicago
> Denver
> London
> LA
> NYC
> Paris
> San Francisco
> Sydney
> Tokyo
> Washington DC
> Toronto


And yet Amsterdam welcomes all visitors from all over the world.


----------



## Belowpar

Vaneyes said:


> Destinations Not: 'The 95 Most Overrated Attractions Around the World' (Travel + Leisure)
> 
> http://www.travelandleisure.com/articles/most-overrated-things-to-do-around-the-world
> 
> Cities included...
> 
> Amsterdam
> Atlanta
> Chicago
> Denver
> London
> LA
> NYC
> Paris
> San Francisco
> Sydney
> Tokyo
> Washington DC
> Toronto


Yawn. They are just trying to get attention....Dam.


----------



## SiegendesLicht

Just recently my husband and I visited Miniatur Wunderland - the biggest model railway in the world. Actually it is much more than a railroad, it is a whole world of its own. There are several sections, corresponding to various places: Hamburg complete with a little Elbphilharmonie, central Germany, the fictitious city of Knuffingen with an airport (complete with model airplanes rising and landing from the painted sky), Bavaria with Castle Neuschwanstein, Scandinavia, Austria, Switzerland with the appropriately big alpine peaks, Italy and parts of the USA - and all modeled down to the tiniest details, like alligators in the Florida model. Very, very cool. If any of you are going to visit Hamburg, do not miss it.


----------



## TxllxT

SiegendesLicht said:


> Just recently my husband and I visited Miniatur Wunderland - the biggest model railway in the world. Actually it is much more than a railroad, it is a whole world of its own. There are several sections, corresponding to various places: Hamburg complete with a little Elbphilharmonie, central Germany, the fictitious city of Knuffingen with an airport (complete with model airplanes rising and landing from the painted sky), Bavaria with Castle Neuschwanstein, Scandinavia, Austria, Switzerland with the appropriately big alpine peaks, Italy and parts of the USA - and all modeled down to the tiniest details, like alligators in the Florida model. Very, very cool. If any of you are going to visit Hamburg, do not miss it.


Is is the Märklin of Fleischmann brand of model trains?

By the way, does the _Reeperbahn_ still exist in Hamburg?


----------



## SiegendesLicht

TxllxT said:


> Is is the Märklin of Fleischmann brand of model trains?
> 
> By the way, does the _Reeperbahn_ still exist in Hamburg?


To your first question - if I only knew.... To your second question - Reeperbahn will probably still exist a thousand years from now.


----------



## TxllxT

*Maslenitsa 2017*


----------



## SiegendesLicht

One tourist attraction that, I believe, is somewhat overrated, is the Kölner Dom (Cathedral of Cologne). Sure, it is very old and very big. But the atmosphere inside reminds one of a medieval vault: dark, gloomy and somehow oppressive. Plus it is situated right next to the railway station, so there are always crowds of travellers with big suitcases milling around. Personally I like the main church of Hamburg, St. Michaelis (or Michel) much better: the inner design is in white and gold, warm and full of light, reminding one of all the positive aspects of the Christian faith.


----------



## Brahmsian Colors

For natural beauty, western Norway's mountains, fjords and waterfalls. For symphony orchestras and concerts, the National Gallery of Art and plays it's London. For more scenic attractiveness and gregariousness visit Scotland, especially Edinburgh.


----------



## Vaneyes

This just in.

1. Syria 2. Mexico 3. Iraq 4. Afghanistan 5. Yemen

http://www.cnn.com/2017/05/09/americas/mexico-second-deadliest-conflict-2016/index.html


----------



## hpowders

Vaneyes said:


> This just in.
> 
> 1. Syria 2. Mexico 3. Iraq 4. Afghanistan 5. Yemen
> 
> http://www.cnn.com/2017/05/09/americas/mexico-second-deadliest-conflict-2016/index.html


I would choose Mexico...but only a tourist location that is well-secured, like Acapulco.


----------



## Vaneyes

hpowders said:


> I would choose Mexico...but only a tourist location that is well-secured, like Acapulco.


It's been 30 years since my Acapulco and last of several Mexico experiences, so I don't know. No desire to tempt fate.

On that note, My Destinations are dwindling almost daily. So far, Mexico, Central America, South America, Africa, Middle East, Russia, Asia, Philippines, and others, are no thank-yous.


----------



## TxllxT

*Halle (Saale, East Germany): Birthplace of G.F.Händel*










Close to the J.S.Bach venue of Leipzig Georg Friederich Händel's birthplace is to be found. We visited Halle on a Saturday, when the town is getting crowded with Halleans who flock the towncentre just for strolling around & having fun. We liked this typical _Ossie_ atmosphere. Halle has suffered because of WWII. But somehow the main shopping street kept an interesting outlook as well as the main square with a nice church. Hardly anything is known about the youth of the most famous citizen of Halle. Händel was secretive about it. Perhaps there is someone on TC who is able to reveal more...

For those who want to eat Chinese food in Halle we can recommend 'Bambus'.


----------



## SiegendesLicht

Vaneyes said:


> On that note, My Destinations are dwindling almost daily. So far, Mexico, Central America, South America, Africa, Middle East, *Russia*, Asia, Philippines, and others, are no thank-yous.


Awwww, that is so sad. I am sure the Russians miss you so much


----------



## Melinda

Well, probably I am not original; I travelled in Spain in April.
We drove from Barcelona to Malaga and passed by many small not popular places: Tarragona, Torrevieja, Cartagena, Garrucha, Almeria, Motril and many others!! We didn't book any hotels, stayed at campings and few days at beautiful friends' villa in Torrevieja (never heard about this place before). It's very quiet there, calm beach vocation. The interesting thing is that our friends didn't want a house there, they were interested in Barcelona apartments, but because of the location and affordable price they decided to buy villa in Torrevieja https://tranio.com/spain/valencia/torrevieja/
I think it's a great place for family holidays. No doubts, Barcelona is very beautiful, but for me it is too touristic, I wouldn't like to live there. Do recommend everybody to discover small places in Spain, not only ones on Tripadvisor. Our next planned destination is India, but it's only in November


----------



## Pugg

Melinda said:


> Well, probably I am not original; I travelled in Spain in April.
> We drove from Barcelona to Malaga and passed by many small not popular places: Tarragona, Torrevieja, Cartagena, Garrucha, Almeria, Motril and many others!! We didn't book any hotels, stayed at campings and few days at beautiful friends' villa in Torrevieja (never heard about this place before). It's very quiet there, calm beach vocation. The interesting thing is that our friends didn't want a house there, they were interested in Barcelona apartments, but because of the location and affordable price they decided to buy villa in Torrevieja https://tranio.com/spain/valencia/torrevieja/
> I think it's a great place for family holidays. No doubts, Barcelona is very beautiful, but for me it is too touristic, I wouldn't like to live there. Do recommend everybody to discover small places in Spain, not only ones on Tripadvisor. Our next planned destination is India, but it's only in November


My parents own a house about 20 minutes from Barcelona, it's wonderful down there.


----------



## Melinda

Pugg said:


> My parents own a house about 20 minutes from Barcelona, it's wonderful down there.


Great for your parents I am sure it's wonderful! I just don't like living in cities. But I wouldn't mind to live close to Barcelona either


----------



## Vaneyes

Best Beaches USA.

http://www.huffingtonpost.com/entry/5-best-beaches-in-the-us_us_592da18ae4b0a7b7b469cd8a


----------



## Vaneyes

*Roma*

https://www.nytimes.com/2017/06/01/...on=Full&region=Marginalia&pgtype=article&_r=0


----------



## mtmailey

One should go to brazil i hear it is a great place.


----------



## Vaneyes

Bennett, B.C. Canada, once a ghost town, now back on the map.

http://www.macleans.ca/news/donald-trumps-ancestral-brothel-gets-a-new-lease-on-life/


----------



## Vaneyes

25 honeymoon hotels.

http://www.cnn.com/travel/article/best-honeymoon-hotels/index.html


----------



## Vaneyes

Uncommon Travel Germany

http://www.uncommon-travel-germany.com/berghof.html

I visited this area once on a sidetrip from Salzburg. Astoundingly beautiful, but haunted by mankind's most evil monster.

Eagle's Nest tunnel and elevator are particularly eerie, knowing the usage (14 times) by the aforementioned and henchmen.


----------



## SiegendesLicht

^ Thou shalt not be afraid.


----------



## Vaneyes

SiegendesLicht said:


> ^ Thou shalt not be afraid.



"Oh no, no," said the little Fly, "to ask me is in vain,
 For who goes up your winding stair
 -can ne'er come down again._"_


----------



## TxllxT

We just booked nine nights on Malta:


----------



## Vaneyes

Hotel de Crillon, Paris. The Bernstein Suite.

http://www.townandcountrymag.com/leisure/travel-guide/g10291024/hotel-de-crillon-photos/


----------



## Vaneyes

Syden.

http://www.huffingtonpost.com/entry...8c5e4b0a8a40e82ef81?ncid=inblnkushpmg00000009


----------



## TxllxT

*Malta*









Valletta








Our Hotel








St. Julian's

Malta is safe. Malta is cheap. Malta is easy (just board a public bus, the ticket costs 2 Euros and lasts two hours). Malta is beautiful. If you like cats, you *must* visit Malta. The mix of Maltese with British is really special. In the bus we look and look: so 100% English and talking Maltese... It doesn't matter where you reside, because the bus system brings you everywhere for 2 Euro. We've been to France, to Italy, to Spain, but Malta is the best!


----------



## Kjetil Heggelund

Hiking in Jokkmokk


----------

